# Hi and question re financial advisor



## WriteOn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello, I have been an expat member for a while, but havent introduced myself. I have just moved to Thessaloniki with my two girls (both under 3) and husband from England, we are originally from Australia (and are Greek / Australian). 
Can anyone recommend a financial adviser (with tax insight) for both Greece and Australia?


----------

